# Friday Fun...parts



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok show us some poo parts paws, tails, noses. I'm told it is movember so mustaches count too!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love their cute little noses and Willow's paws Where are Jake's paws?? Oh bye the way Willow is a big hit at Christine's work she has her picture up on her desk divider along with Molly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love their cute little noses and Willow's paws Where are Jake's paws?? Oh bye the way Willow is a big hit at Christine's work she has her picture up on her desk divider along with Molly


I'll have to add his later. He was in a mood last night.
That is awesome! Thanks Christine. Willow loves being loved. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here are a few Molly parts, her tail, her mustache and her big crazy eye she wouldn't let me take a picture of her paw


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will have to see if I can get some parts pictures tonight when I get home


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's tash


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph's tail


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yellow dogs feet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola face!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That tail is priceless, you could rent him out as a feather duster!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All of Nina! 

Haha.. The only time I can get one of Nina is when she's asleep. She's very active and it proves difficult getting a good photo!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love Wilows black pads.. Nina's used to be black!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> That tail is priceless, you could rent him out as a feather duster!


Ha I know - when he was shaved to within an inch of his life, his tail was left untouched


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha I know - when he was shaved to within an inch of his life, his tail was left untouched


Poor Ralph


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yellow dogs feet!


Too funny you didn't forget him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's front paw and dirty bottom paw She looks like a big foot


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll post the paws again...


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Little Bette's 'stashe, and nose, and head, and feet! 

It's a cloudy rainy day, so rather dark, sorry!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Little Bette's 'stashe, and nose, and head, and feet!
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day, so rather dark, sorry!


Oh I love little bette, she s the sweetest poo  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Bette Davis you are gorgeous!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> *Little* Bette's 'stashe, and nose, and head, and feet!
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day, so rather dark, sorry!


Put your glasses back on, there Suze, now it is a slightly bigger Bette's gorgeous tash, nose, head and feet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love every hair on all of my dogs - but Kiki's sweet smile gets me every time and I love Dot's wonderful eyebrows and Inzi's hypnotic collie eyes 
Lucky me


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love every hair on all of my dogs - but Kiki's sweet smile gets me every time and I love Dot's wonderful eyebrows and Inzi's hypnotic collie eyes
> Lucky me


They are all adorable but that picture of Kiki is cute overload


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's Inzi's eyes that get me. Like beautiful windows into her soul. How can anyone resist soulful brown eyes?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby's tash


Awwwwww just love this one of Ruby....what a little cutie xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwwwww bless Kiki's heart melting smile! She's adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycies ears that keep going inside out and his skinny tail makes him look like a rat








His lovely eyes and nose and white beard








Poppy is just perfect


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the picture of rat Boycie  Dot used to have inside out ears a lot too, but she seems to manage her dumbo flappers better these days


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love the picture of rat Boycie  Dot used to have inside out ears a lot too, but she seems to manage her dumbo flappers better these days


Molly's ears always flip over in the wind and I flip them back nothing I hate more makes her look psycho ha!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's ears always flip over in the wind and I flip them back nothing I hate more makes her look psycho ha!


At least the air gets to his ears xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Christine that picture of Boyce "the rat" made me laugh, I keep looking at it - so funny!  gorgeous boccie is far from a rat!!! But very funny pic x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This was taken yesterday - I love Kiki's extra tail


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh Christine that picture of Boyce "the rat" made me laugh, I keep looking at it - so funny!  gorgeous boccie is far from a rat!!! But very funny pic x


I am not being kind to him. He is a really handsome boy. Just coming up to 16 weeks his coat is lovely and his puppy features beginning to be replaced with "dog" look.
Being dark you can rarely get a good picture of his best bits.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Wrong picture should have been this one showing his eyebrows.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A very handsome boy! 

And Marzi I love the picture of the elongated dog/camel, very funny!


----------

